# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Khách sạn & resort >  Khách sạn & resort giá rẻ tuần 3 tháng 04/2012 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

Thật là thích, khi chúng ta lại sắp được tận hưởng tiếp một kỳ nghỉ nữa. Cập nhật khách sạn tuần này khá thú vị, ngoài khuyến mãi tại một số địa điểm du lịch nổi tiếng, Didau còn giới thiệu đến các bạn một số khách sạn mới lại, phù hợp với túi tiền tại Đà Lạt ^^. Điểm đến mới của tuần này là hòn đảo Ibiza của Tây Ban Nha. Khám phá chút nét đẹp thiên nhiên cực kỳ quyến rũ và lý tưởng ở Đảo Ibiza - Tây Ban Nha trong phần điểm đến. Cuối cùng là các tour Phú Quốc, Mai Châu - Mộc Châu, Genting (Malaysia) và Bangkok - Pattaya quen thuộc. Lựa chọn nào các bạn!!!

*TRONG NƯỚC*

*Allezboo Beach Resort & Spa, Phan Thiết - “Spa Package”*

Giá: 2.530.000 VND/ người (chia sẻ phòng Twin)

* Bao gồm:

2 đêm phòng Garden View Standard với bữa sáng buffet mỗi ngày1 massage toàn thân1 bữa ăn tối lãng mạn trên bãi biểnGiảm 20% dịch vụ SpaMón quà đặc biệt từ Allezboo Beach Resort & SpaThuế và phí dịch vụ

Chương trình được áp dụng đến ngày 31/10/2012 (không kết hợp với các khuyến mãi khác, không áp dụng vào dịp Lễ, Tết và mùa cao điểm)

*>> Xem chi tiết*


*Gold Coast Hotel, Đà Nẵng - “Hello Da Nang Package”*

Giá: 5.200.000 VND/ 2 người

* Bao gồm:

3 đêm phòng Deluxe với buffet sáng mỗi ngàyTour 1 ngày tham quan bãi biển Mỹ Khê, Núi Ngũ Hành Sơn và Bảo tàng Chăm với HDV1 bữa tối dưới ánh nến cho 2 người tại nhà hàng Poolside, quà may mắnĐưa đón sân bay, thuế và phí phục vụ

Chương trình áp dụng đến ngày 22/4/2012.

*>> Xem chi tiết*


*Hotel Sài Gòn Morin, Huế - “Happy Family Holidays”*

Giá: 6.279.000 VND Net/ 1 gia đình (tối đa 2 người lớn và 2 trẻ em dưới 10 tuổi)

* Bao gồm:

2 đêm phòng Premium City Deluxe với tối đa 2 Extra Beds miễn phí và buffet sáng mỗi ngày1 lượt đưa/đón từ sân bay hoặc ga Huế bằng xe riêng1 bữa ăn tối với thực đơn Á hoặc Tây ÂuTour City Huế 1 ngày (8 tiếng) bằng xe riêng với HDV

* Lưu ý:
Tour không bao gồm bữa ăn trưa và phí vào cổng, chỉ với tối đa 4 điểm: Kinh Thành Huế, Chùa Thiên Mụ, Lăng Tự Đức và Lăng Khải Định

Chương trình được áp dụng đến 30/04/2012 (không kết hợp với các khuyến mãi khác)

*>> Xem chi tiết*


*Sunrise Hội An Beach Resort, Hội An - “Family Holidays”*

Giá: 6.100.000 VND/ 2 người

* Bao gồm:

2 đêm phòng DeluxeĐưa đón sân bay (theo lịch trình)Phiếu ăn tối và thức uống khoảng 1.600.000 VNDMiễn phí các lớp học bơi cho trẻ em từ 3 - 16 tuổi (theo lịch học của các lớp)Thuế và phí dịch vụ

Chương trình được áp dụng từ 01/06/2012 - 31/08/2012 (thu phụ phí vào mùa cao điểm)

*>> Xem chi tiết*


Nếu các bạn đang tìm một khách sạn giá cả phải chăng và mới tại Đà Lạt thì khách sạn dưới đây có thể là một gợi ý hay cho bạn  :Wink: 
*Flower Hotel, Đà Lạt*

Giá: 280.000 - 660.000 VND/phòng/đêm

Tọa lạc ngay trung tâm thành phố, cách Hồ Xuân Hương và chợ Đà Lạt khoảng 6 phút đi bộ. Đây là một khách sạn mới, với ý tưởng khá độc đáo là mỗi phòng được đặt tên theo một loài hoa đặc trưng của Đà Lạt như: Mimosa, Dã Quỳ, Cẩm Tú Cầu, Cát Tường, Đồng Tiền, Lily, Thạch Thảo,...

=> Hãy đến đây một lần, để thử tận hưởng cảm giác “Hoa trong khách sạn, khách sạn trong hoa” nào!!!.

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

*NƯỚC NGOÀI*

*Ibiza, Tây Ban Nha - Hòn đảo cổ kính* 

Nằm trong quần đảo Baléares. Đảo Ibiza là một trong những cảnh đẹp quý hiếm được Unesco công nhận là di sản thế giới. Nơi đây sở hữu những cảnh thiên nhiên tuyệt đẹp và những kiến trúc đầy tính nhân văn như bãi biển, vùng vịnh, những vách đá sâu, những ngôi làng được xây bằng đá... Một trong những điểm đến đẹp nhất Địa Trung Hải, thiên đường của những quán bar. Tất cả quay cuồng trong những điệu nhạc mở cửa đến tận khuya. Còn lý do gì mà ta không thử một lần “quay cuồng” theo điêu nhạc tại Ibiza  :Big Grin: 

*Hotel Apartamentos Lux Mar*

Giá: 28 euro

Khách sạn tiêu chuẩn hai sao nhưng chất lượng hơn cả mong đợi, nằm ngay trung tâm, cách bãi biển khoảng 300m, cách bến cảnh khoảng 10 phút đi bộ. Khách sạn có một vị trí rất phù hợp cho những bạn nào thích thưởng thức cuộc sống về đêm, với rất nhiều nhà hàng, các quán bar xung quanh

*>> Xem chi tiết*


*Nemesis Hotel*

Giá: dao động từ 48 - 100 Euro (tùy vào từng thời điểm)

Ibiza nổi tiếng với những dịch vụ cao nhưng giá cả phù hợp. Khách sạn Garbi không nằm ngoài tiêu chuẩn đó. Nằm ngay bờ biển và hoàn hảo cho những đêm vui vẻ tại các quán bar quanh đó. Bắt đầu thích Ibiza rồi  :Wink: 

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------

